# Vidanta resort fees



## korndoc (Feb 25, 2019)

We are at Vidanta Grand Mayan in Puerto Nuevo. When we arrived we were hit with a $30 per person per day resort fee. That's $840 for the 4 of us!  II did not warn us.  Then they tell you they'll give us 25% of this fee as a credit toward any expenses we incur while there. And if we sit for a "60" minute presentation, an additional 50% ($420) will be applied to the credit.  So we went for the presentation which included a very nice brunch at the Luxxe    Now the presentation was not aggresive hard sell but the 60 minutes stretched to 3.5 hours!  Definitely the longest presentation we went to
         So Vidanta figured this out.  They found a way to entice far more people into going to the talk as they hold $630 hostage AND they got us to spend that $630 at the resort that we might otherwise not.   And for that fee there was no salt and pepper and no paper towels and you have to pay for the sample coffee in the rooms!
       It a crime and II did not warn us


----------



## calberry (Feb 25, 2019)

korndoc said:


> It a crime and II did not warn us



I'm not going to argue one bit about the crime, being held hostage, and 60 minutes turning into 3.5 hrs, but I would argue that you were not warned by II about the fee.  

Back when we went to the Grand Mayan (2 years ago) the fee was $75 per unit, and it is clearly stated under "Important Information" on the Confirmation Certificate that we received immediately after making our reservation:  "Important Information Please review the Confirmation Certificate provided for each completed transaction to verify that all resort and date information reflects the vacation arrangements requested. REQUIRED SURCHARGES (energy, accommodations/occupancy tax, bed tax, fees or other miscellaneous) ARE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE OCCUPANT AND ARE PAYABLE DIRECTLY TO THE RESORT. Surcharges are subject to change without notice. *Resort fee: USD 75 per unit collected at check-in*."

And, just now I went into Interval and did a 'pretend' exchange into the Grand Mayan, and this notice was clearly posted under a page titled "*RESORT ADVISEMENTS*":

_*REQUIRED RESORT CHARGES*_ 
REQUIRED SURCHARGES (energy, accommodations/occupancy tax, bed tax, fees or other miscellaneous) ARE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE OCCUPANT AND ARE PAYABLE DIRECTLY TO THE RESORT. Surcharges are subject to change without notice. *Confirmations made April 2 through October 4th, 2018: Resort Fee: USD 30 adult/daily*. Children 5-12 years of age: USD 15 per child/daily. Confirmations made on or after October 5, 2018: 0BED: USD 252. 1BED: USD 378. 2BED: USD 630. Resort fee per unit/per week. Resort Fee Includes: One-way transfer to resort, Wi-Fi, maid service, newspaper, access to gym & internal transportation. To schedule airport transfer to resort go to: https://shuttleservices.vidanta.com The following information must be provided within five days before check-in: confirmation number, name of the resort and flight information. Valet parking: MXN 390 weekly, per car.

I'm not sure that II is to blame for you not being aware about the resort -(

Enjoy your stay.  We will make an II trade into either the NV Grand Mayan or the Grand Luxxe for next year in a few weeks.

Steve


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 25, 2019)

There has been a fee for staying with Vidanata properties through RCI and II for years.  The fee has always been disclosed during booking.  The fee has gone up from $75 per week to $11 per adult to $30 per adult and now to a fee based on the unit size regardless of number of people.  In every case the fee is disclosed when booking and the fee you pay is the one in effect at the time of booking.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 25, 2019)

Is this resort fee charged for just exchanges? If one were to rent a unit from an owner, would the resort fees still be charged?

The reason I ask is that some friends of ours own at a Grand Mayan or Mayan Palace in the Cancun area. They mentioned that if we were interested some time we could reimburse them for their annual maintenance fee and use their unit.


----------



## korndoc (Feb 25, 2019)

Aw man, I so prefer being angry at II than myself
However it sucks that Vidanta takes the $840 hostage.  After paying our MR at our home resort I don't like paying another $840   And there wasn't even salt and pepper in the kitchen for our $30    We were just in the Marriott Phuket Beach resort last month and did not feel so nickel and dimed .  We were surprised they weren't charging for toilet paper
       I do appreciate your replies pointing out my error
        Steve, as you know, this resort is beautiful.   So you obviously just consider the extra fee as the cost needed to enjoy being here, enjoy   
Jeff


Karen G said:


> Is this resort fee charged for just exchanges? If one were to rent a unit from an owner, would the resort fees still be charged?
> 
> The reason I ask is that some friends of ours own at a Grand Mayan or Mayan Palace in the Cancun area. They mentioned that if we were interested some time we could reimburse them for their annual maintenance fee and use their unit.



That's a good question Karen.  We were just talking about that this morning  Next time we walk by the lobby we will ask and post what we find


----------



## Karen G (Feb 25, 2019)

korndoc said:


> Next time we walk by the lobby we will ask and post what we find


Thanks!  Hope you find some good things to enjoy on your stay there.


----------



## calberry (Feb 25, 2019)

korndoc said:


> Steve, as you know, this resort is beautiful.   So you obviously just consider the extra fee as the cost needed to enjoy being here....



Yes Jeff, you are exactly right.  For a 1BR for 2 weeks with the new fee structure we will still have to pay an 'extra' $756 (Which works out to $27/day pp for the 2 of us...ugh).  And of course that is above the II fees and our home resort maintenance fees, and then the above average cost of food while we are there ;-(  At least we will be flying down using our United Miles, so that helps reduce the total cost of the trip ;-)  Maybe the increase in Social Security benefits this year will help cover that...nah, I don't think so either ;-)

Steve


----------



## pittle (Feb 25, 2019)

Karen G said:


> Is this resort fee charged for just exchanges? If one were to rent a unit from an owner, would the resort fees still be charged?
> 
> The reason I ask is that some friends of ours own at a Grand Mayan or Mayan Palace in the Cancun area. They mentioned that if we were interested some time we could reimburse them for their annual maintenance fee and use their unit.



There are no fees charged if you are an Owner, or guest of an owner.  Guests (owner renters), do need a note from the Owner that this person is his/her Guest.  I have done that several times for friends over the years.  It was simple, but worked.  I usually added the Owner # and we both signed it before giving it to them.

_Dear Mayan Palace,


We made reservation #*__________ *for our friends *___________________* so that they could enjoy the Mayan Palace in ____________, with their family.


Please extend to them all the privileges that you would to us as long time Mayan Palace Owners.


Thank you, _


----------



## mikenk (Feb 25, 2019)

Karen G said:


> Is this resort fee charged for just exchanges? If one were to rent a unit from an owner, would the resort fees still be charged?
> 
> The reason I ask is that some friends of ours own at a Grand Mayan or Mayan Palace in the Cancun area. They mentioned that if we were interested some time we could reimburse them for their annual maintenance fee and use their unit.



As Pittle said, owners and people who rent from owners don't have to pay the fee. In addition, people that rent directly from owners get all the amenities that the owner has. I have 16 rounds of free golf and 2 free massages per week to use. People who rent from me directly get those perks - 16 rounds of free golf at the Nicklaus course is worth a bunch to golfers.

I have often thought it made sense for me to look for owners (golfers) of higher end properties on TUG and just trade directly with them. However, I am not sure how best to go about that if I wanted to try. I would think my Grand Luxxe Villa with free golf would be appealing to a lot of people on TUG.

As it is, I never exchange as I can't get even value - so we just use and enjoy.

Mike


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 25, 2019)

Karen G said:


> .........
> The reason I ask is that some friends of ours own at a Grand Mayan or Mayan Palace in the Cancun area. They mentioned that if we were interested some time we could reimburse them for their annual maintenance fee and use their unit.



Karen - Just don’t go to a “presentation “
LOL


----------



## Karen G (Feb 25, 2019)

mikenk said:


> I have often thought it made sense for me to look for owners (golfers) of higher end properties on TUG and just trade directly with them. However, I am not sure how best to go about that if I wanted to try. I would think my Grand Luxxe Villa with free golf would be appealing to a lot of people on TUG.


Mike, you could put an ad in the TUG direct exchange section of the Marketplace here:  https://tug2.com/timeshare-classifi...Exchange+Ads+-+All+Exchanges&ForExchange=True


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 25, 2019)

korndoc said:


> Aw man, I so prefer being angry at II than myself
> However it sucks that Vidanta takes the $840 hostage. .....
> 
> so nickel and dimed .We were surprised they weren't charging for toilet paper


Jeff 
If you want more towels or toilet paper just ask the housekeeper .
They work for “ the hotel side “ of Vidanta & will be happy to do this & enhance your visit .

Just remember to tip .


----------



## Eric B (Feb 25, 2019)

pittle said:


> There are no fees charged if you are an Owner, or guest of an owner.  Guests (owner renters), do need a note from the Owner that this person is his/her Guest.  I have done that several times for friends over the years.  It was simple, but worked.  I usually added the Owner # and we both signed it before giving it to them.
> 
> _Dear Mayan Palace,
> 
> ...



The email confirmation you get for a reservation now includes a link for a form letter authorizing guests to check in on your reservation.  That includes your contract number, the reservation number, and the dates, plus spots for signatures.  That makes it fairly simple, though I've heard of some people having issues with them.  No cost for guest authorization; just the usage fee for the week.



Karen G said:


> Is this resort fee charged for just exchanges? If one were to rent a unit from an owner, would the resort fees still be charged?
> 
> The reason I ask is that some friends of ours own at a Grand Mayan or Mayan Palace in the Cancun area. They mentioned that if we were interested some time we could reimburse them for their annual maintenance fee and use their unit.



You would get charged an environmental tax and another tax on a daily basis, but no additional resort fees.  That being said, you're best off checking on what the total cost is for an owners fee or an exchange; the resort fees for SFX are still $75/week, I believe, and if you have an efficient trader to use it might make more cents to exchange (pun intended).  They do treat owners better in a variety of ways depending on contract and status than they do exchangers, but Vidanta has fairly high usage fees in the higher end and I can get a week in some via exchange for much less than using my own week there.  The difference is more pronounced in Riviera Maya than it is in Nuevo Vallarta so I would tend towards exchanging in there, all else being equal.  There's also more availability on that side.  Your friends can reserve at any of the Vidanta resorts, not just RM.


----------



## korndoc (Feb 28, 2019)

Karen G said:


> Is this resort fee charged for just exchanges? If one were to rent a unit from an owner, would the resort fees still be charged?
> 
> The reason I ask is that some friends of ours own at a Grand Mayan or Mayan Palace in the Cancun area. They mentioned that if we were interested some time we could reimburse them for their annual maintenance fee and use their unit.



Hi Karen.  Sorry for a the delay   I checked here at the resort and Owners and renters from owners, do not pay the resort fee.    
Jeff


----------



## Karen G (Feb 28, 2019)

korndoc said:


> Hi Karen.  Sorry for a the delay   I checked here at the resort and Owners and renters from owners, do not pay the resort fee.
> Jeff


Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## woj027 (Feb 28, 2019)

sounds like I need to rent from an owner next time rather through RCI


----------



## hurnik (Feb 28, 2019)

woj027 said:


> sounds like I need to rent from an owner next time rather through RCI



Possibly.  Keep in mind that an owners MF will pretty much equal the resort fee + exchange fees with Vidanta.  So you may not be saving much, if any.  However, you would get "full privileges" (but not all owners have free golf, etc.)


----------



## Eric B (Feb 28, 2019)

hurnik said:


> Possibly.  Keep in mind that an owners MF will pretty much equal the resort fee + exchange fees with Vidanta.  So you may not be saving much, if any.  However, you would get "full privileges" (but not all owners have free golf, etc.)



As mentioned, owners’ privileges vary.  One other consideration should be that you likely have to pay the MF on your home resort anyway if you do rent.  Not a problem if you can use it elsewhere, but not to be ignored.


----------



## mikenk (Feb 28, 2019)

hurnik said:


> Possibly.  Keep in mind that an owners MF will pretty much equal the resort fee + exchange fees with Vidanta.  So you may not be saving much, if any.  However, you would get "full privileges" (but not all owners have free golf, etc.)



That is an interesting point. As a GL owner who has never had any dealings with an exchange company, I am curious as to this comparison. I assume the costs of someone trading in is the cost of their MF plus any fees to do the exchange plus the resort fees at Vidanta. So what would be the typical costs for someone trading into a Grand Luxxe 2 bedroom Villa or Suite? I ask as if I ever decided to rent, which I probably won't, I have no clue what I could rent it for. 

I realize because Vidanta dumps inventory in order to keep high occupancy in the resorts (and sales seats), folks have always been able to trade in cheaply but really don't understand the level of investment required. Can people easily trade their TS with $600 or so MF and get a 2 bedroom Grand Luxxe.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 28, 2019)

mikenk said:


> That is an interesting point. As a GL owner who has never had any dealings with an exchange company, I am curious as to this comparison. I assume the costs of someone trading in is the cost of their MF plus any fees to do the exchange plus the resort fees at Vidanta. So what would be the typical costs for someone trading into a Grand Luxxe 2 bedroom Villa or Suite? I ask as if I ever decided to rent, which I probably won't, I have no clue what I could rent it for.
> 
> I realize because Vidanta dumps inventory in order to keep high occupancy in the resorts (and sales seats), folks have always been able to trade in cheaply but really don't understand the level of investment required. Can people easily trade their TS with $600 or so MF and get a 2 bedroom Grand Luxxe.


Yes.  I can trade my 1 BR timeshare with a MF of $420 and pay the $59 Interval International upgrade fee to get a 2 BR in the GL.  At this point I would also have to pay the $620 resort fee- so my all in would be about $1300.   In 2016 I was able to exchange into a 3 BR GL in NV (no size upgrade fee at that time and the resort fee was still $75- exchange made a year in advance- it was summer but that was when I could travel with children) so my all in cost was under $600.


----------



## hurnik (Feb 28, 2019)

mikenk said:


> That is an interesting point. As a GL owner who has never had any dealings with an exchange company, I am curious as to this comparison. I assume the costs of someone trading in is the cost of their MF plus any fees to do the exchange plus the resort fees at Vidanta. So what would be the typical costs for someone trading into a Grand Luxxe 2 bedroom Villa or Suite? I ask as if I ever decided to rent, which I probably won't, I have no clue what I could rent it for.
> 
> I realize because Vidanta dumps inventory in order to keep high occupancy in the resorts (and sales seats), folks have always been able to trade in cheaply but really don't understand the level of investment required. Can people easily trade their TS with $600 or so MF and get a 2 bedroom Grand Luxxe.



If you're wanting to rent your unit, it doesn't matter really what the trading costs are (for the other person).  It's mostly what do your "competitors" on Redweek, etc. charge for their rentals?

I'd say "usual" listings in the past for a 2 BR Grand Luxxe (not talking about the Lofts, Spa towers, etc. I'm talking about what, building 1-4 in Riviera Maya) seem to show up for around $2,400.  Which I believe is fairly close to the annual MF (I'm trying really hard to remember what Vidanta quoted me when they were trying to sell me a 2 BR Grand Luxxe).

So generally speaking, *you* wouldn't really ever want to exchange your unit.

Now, for someone like me, it's cheaper for me to exchange, and I'll give two scenarios:

Scenario 1:
Use my SFX Diamond membership, I deposit a 2,400 point Las Vegas Unit with SFX.  I then use my 1 BR to 2 BR free upgrade privilege with SFX Diamond membership and pay the $299 Grand Luxxe upgrade fee.  Plus my $149 Diamond membership Exchange fee.  My Hilton timeshare points are approx. $0.18/point, so my 2,400 points "cost" is: $432.  Plus the booking fee and Guest Certificate of about $110.  Add 'em all up and it's:  $432 + $110 + $149 + $299 = $891 plus the $75 Vidanta resort fee.

Scenario 2:
Use nasty 'ol RCI (haha) - although I can't book grand Luxxe with Hilton RCI for Riviera Maya, but pretending I could:
Costs 4,800 Hilton points for a 2 BR Unit.  Costs $239 RCI Exchange Fee.  Costs the Vidanta $630 (?) Resort fee = $1,733

So either way "cheaper" for me vs. renting from an owner.

However:

1) Prices are semi-negotiable on Redweek (to a certain point)
2)  At Riviera Maya, you have the random, "what does Vidanta feel like today" policies regarding amenities.  Maybe today you can't use the Grand Luxxe spa, Pool, or restaurant, or beach club.  Maybe tomorrow you can.  Maybe maybe maybe.  LOL
3)  You'll probably get ground floor without attending a sales presentation for exchanges in RM.  In Nuevo I got 2nd floor facing the lovely construction (haha).


----------



## Eric B (Feb 28, 2019)

That’s my analysis for whether I pay a usage fee or exchange back in during the off seasons when there’s a lot of availability, particularly in NV.  The perks of using my own week play into it, too, of course.


----------



## pittle (Feb 28, 2019)

hurnik is pretty "spot on" with his numbers.  My MF for one 2-bedroom week is close to $2000, so we have been using those $$$ to stay 2 weeks at  the Buganvilias for the past few years.  We do plan to start using our two GL weeks in 2020 plus our Buganvilias Sky Suite.


----------



## mikenk (Feb 28, 2019)

Interesting info, thanks. 

I have never bothered to exchange as no way to get equal value due to Vidanta policies. 

As an avid golfer, as are many in our family, and the friends we take, the free golf changes our situation quite dramatically. If we weren't golfers, I could see from the numbers, I would probably rethink my personal usage strategy. It helps that one week a year is free on Senior certificate - one benefit of getting old.

As for as renting my week, I would probably rent in a golf focused magazine or maybe at my country club - Karen G suggested, I might look at direct trading through TUG with golfing owners in high level resorts. I plan on playing around with that some; it sounds like fun to see if I could make it work.

Mike


----------



## pittle (Feb 28, 2019)

mikenk said:


> Interesting info, thanks.
> 
> I have never bothered to exchange as no way to get equal value due to Vidanta policies.
> 
> ...



No way that we would exchange either.  I should have been trying to rent for the past few years just to keep our account super active - we do not get free golf, but get it pretty cheap for both courses.  Golf is  not an issue for us since neither us us play. 

Our contract states that the golf and massages do not work with Sr. Certs.  Do they apply to Residence weeks?


----------



## MoPops (Feb 28, 2019)

Question, we have a 1BR GL residence suite. We pay no MF unless we use it. I’m not very experienced in trading, or renting timeshares.  Our MF or user fee, when we actually do use the unit, as we are this week is $1650 (I think, as we were in a GL loft and switched when the 1 BR came open.  
My question is, could I just get on line and through here or eBay get into a resort this nice for less money, and no commitment? I like it here, in fact we are locked into two weeks next year, but could I get a place this nice just searching on line?  I know the nightly rate they show on the website for the room I’m in is $1,580 per night, is totally pie in the sky.  What can you get down here with a straight one time transaction?   Just curious.. 
Jeff


----------



## Eric B (Feb 28, 2019)

mikenk said:


> Interesting info, thanks.
> 
> I have never bothered to exchange as no way to get equal value due to Vidanta policies.
> 
> ...



Mike,

It can be possible to get a good deal/equal value, but not through II/RCI (in my opinion).  Vidanta has decent terms for exchanging with Registry Collection, basically 2 for 1 weeks at a certain point with Grand Luxxe, not sure if that goes down to the Villa level but I did post a fairly detailed thread on it last year - might be 1 Registry week plus 1 RCI week at the Villa level.  I've started using ThirdHome, which has more higher end resorts/vacation homes available to exchange into.  You can do fairly well value-wise going through there; I got 12 "keys" - their currency - for a 3 BR spa week and used 1 key for a week at a 3 BR resort in the Outer Banks for Labor Day this year.  Haven't actually stayed there yet, but it looks quite nice.



MoPops said:


> Question, we have a 1BR GL residence suite. We pay no MF unless we use it. I’m not very experienced in trading, or renting timeshares.  Our MF or user fee, when we actually do use the unit, as we are this week is $1650 (I think, as we were in a GL loft and switched when the 1 BR came open.
> My question is, could I just get on line and through here or eBay get into a resort this nice for less money, and no commitment? I like it here, in fact we are locked into two weeks next year, but could I get a place this nice just searching on line?  I know the nightly rate they show on the website for the room I’m in is $1,580 per night, is totally pie in the sky.  What can you get down here with a straight one time transaction?   Just curious..
> Jeff



Jeff,

As Mike said, it's kind of tough finding resorts as nice as Vidanta is overall (opinion, of course).  There are a lot of nice resorts out there and I'm sure that some of them can come out ahead of Vidanta, at least for some people.  I don't think you'll find that for less on a per week spent there basis, but it's worth exploring your options.  I took Phyllis' (@pittle) advice and picked up a contract in a Buganvilias Presidential Sky Suite week 9 that runs through 2027 for a decent price; the MF there is <$1K and it has a great location; we're staying there next week.  Nowhere near the amenities you get at NV, but simple to get out in town and explore.  Best bet, in my opinion, is to read all you can here and find decent places to go and try out.


----------



## mikenk (Feb 28, 2019)

pittle said:


> Our contract states that the golf and massages do not work with Sr. Certs.  Do they apply to Residence weeks?



The normal free golf amenity I have applies to both registered and residence weeks - but not on senior certificate, but we do get a reduced fee on that also - just not free. We choose when we use the senior certificate based on who we are taking as we always go more that once a year.


----------



## hurnik (Mar 1, 2019)

MoPops said:


> Question, we have a 1BR GL residence suite. We pay no MF unless we use it. I’m not very experienced in trading, or renting timeshares.  Our MF or user fee, when we actually do use the unit, as we are this week is $1650 (I think, as we were in a GL loft and switched when the 1 BR came open.
> My question is, could I just get on line and through here or eBay get into a resort this nice for less money, and no commitment? I like it here, in fact we are locked into two weeks next year, but could I get a place this nice just searching on line?  I know the nightly rate they show on the website for the room I’m in is $1,580 per night, is totally pie in the sky.  What can you get down here with a straight one time transaction?   Just curious..
> Jeff



I'd say you'd be hard pressed to find something "as nice" with "no committment".  However, I've seen some very nice condo rentals that may be around (or slightly cheaper) in "better" locations (depending on what you want to do) on AirBnB or VRBO.  BUT those won't have multiple pools, lazy river, etc.

Ocho Cascadas is about $1500 for an "off season" (like end of April - Sept?) for a 2 BR unit I believe via my SFX offer.  But no lazy river and not beach front.  (assuming like Nuevo Vallarta).

However, after staying at the Buganvilias in PV, we think we prefer the closer to town to enjoy all the good/local eating places at the "expense" of the nicer units/facilities/beach of Vidanta at NV.  BUT I also wouldn't mind staying at Vidanta again either.

When we were last at Vidanta NV, some owners at the GL had mentioned to me (somehow we got on the discussion of the 4 hour sales presentation we did-ugh) and inquired as to where I owned, and I said Hilton Grand Vacations and they were like "do they have anything as nice as this?"  And I said, most certainly not, but then again I only spent a tiny fraction on my HGV resale unit and told them it's considerably cheaper for me to exchange into Vidanta vs. actually buying (they confessed they spent considerably north of $100,000k for their Vidanta membership).  NOT that I'm dissing Vidanta.  (Folks pay direct with Hilton at like $43,000 for the same unit I got for like $5,000 resale).

I'd say enjoy what you have, it's a very nice unit/resort.  I think next time we may piggy back and do one week in NV at Grand Luxxe if we can and 1 week at Buganvilias or rent a condo in old town PV.


----------



## Eric B (Mar 1, 2019)

We were going to start doing the piggyback approach with GL/Buganvilias, but work got in the way.  Once I retire, though, that’s my plan.  Looks to be pretty easy to get resale Buganvilias contracts, though the sky suites ones don’t appear all that often.


----------



## MoPops (Mar 1, 2019)

Great info all. Thank you all very much. This looks like a situation where I feel we just got lucky.  We really like coming here (RM) and NV.  We’ve once again met a lot of nice people down here.  Learned a lot more, and ended up pretty happy with what we have and what we want it for. Who knows, my kids may actually want to continue it on. 
Our 10 yr renewal isn’t that bad, and like you all have said, I’m not sure we could do much better for less.  I like only paying when we use it.  
I’ve come a long way since I joined. I now know the differences between registered weeks and residence weeks.  lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

